# WAGO Controller, OPC Server?



## UnknownUser (23 Februar 2018)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgenden Controller: PFC200 CS 2ETH RS (750-8202).
Über e!COCKPIT kann ich verschiedene Variablen zur OPC-Verwendung einstellen, bedeutet das, dass im Controller ein OPC-Server inbegriffen ist und ich softwaremässig keinen Server mehr laufen lassen muss?

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ja, das ist richtig. Die Firmware des PFC100 und des PFC200 enthält einen OPC-UA Server.


----------



## Nitrozin (1 März 2018)

Hallo,

hat die Firmware vom  PFC100 750-8101 auch den OPC UA integriert ?

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (1 März 2018)

Hallo Nitrozin,

der OPC-UA Sever ist auch in der Firmware des 750-8101 enthalten.


----------



## Tobsucht (1 März 2018)

Hallo Wago Support,

der PFC100 und der PFC200 nutzt doch das gleiche Firmware Image.
Warum gibt es dann den OPC-UA Server nur beim PFC100?

Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (1 März 2018)

Hallo Tobsucht,

wir haben geantwortet, dass der OPC-UA Server auch beim PFC100 vorhanden ist.
Es handelt sich um die gleiche Firmware, daher ist der OPC-UA Server auf dem PFC100 und dem PFC200 vorhanden.


----------



## IK_EA (22 Oktober 2018)

Hallo WAGO Support Team,

stehen auf der WAGO PFC100/200 noch andere OPC Server als OPC UA zur Verfügung ? Zum Beispiel OPC XML DA ?

Gruß
IK_EA


----------



## .:WAGO::011777:. (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo IK_EA,

in der Firmware des Wago PFC100/200 wurden keine weiteren OPC-Server integriert.


----------



## Tobsturbo (1 Juli 2020)

Hallo, 
gibt es schon eine Beispielapplikation für eine OPC UA/DA  Anbindung an eine Simatic S7,die auf Codesys 2.3 basiert? Ich verwende eine PFC200 G1 und muss ein paar Messdaten an ein PLS senden.   
Oder geht das ganze nur per Modbus TCP OPC ?


----------



## KLM (2 Juli 2020)

In der FW der PFC100/200 steckt ein OPC UA Server. Für einen Querkommunikation brauchst Du auf der Gegenseite also einen Client. Das kann Siemens glaube ich noch nicht. Da steht auch nur ein Server zur Verfügung. Mit Docker und Node-Red kannst Du auf dem PFC auch einen OPC UA Client laufen lassen und mit dem Siemens UA Server verbinden. Allerdings ist Modbus sicher einfacher zu implementieren. Bei Modbus musst Du nur drauf achten, dass Siemens ein andere Byte-Alignment verwendet und Du ggf. noch Byte drehen musst. Eine passende Bibliothek in e!C gibt es auch, igendwas mit "mem" und "plain" im Namen. Sonst kannst Du mit dem PFC auch mit dem Put-Get-basierten Protokoll in die DBs von Siemens schreiben (oder lesen). In e!C findest Du im Biblotheksverwalter unter "erweitert" mit Suchbegriff "Siemens" gleich die richtige Bibliothek und in der sind auch Beispiele (sie Registerkarte Doku).

edit: Sehe jetzt erst, dass Du das noch mit CS2.3 machen willst. Nachdem wieso frag ich jetzt besser nicht. Die Siemens SPS programmierst Du aber schon auch mit TIA und nicht Step7 oder älter?! Auf den UA Server im PFC kannst Du nur via e!C zugreifen. Wenn es einer unter CS2.3 sein soll, dann bleibt nur der Umweg über Docker und Nod-Red - da gibt's auch einen Server. Modbus geht hier auch und auch die Sache mit dem Byte-Alignment gilt. Passende Lib für die Konvertierung kenne ich nicht, aber wenn der PFC Master ist, kannst Du im Konfigurator direkt drehen. Für das lesen/schreiben direkt in die Siemens DBs gibt's auch eine Lib - igendwas mit SiemensDB oder so.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2020)

KLM schrieb:


> In der FW der PFC100/200 steckt ein OPC UA Server. Für einen Querkommunikation brauchst Du auf der Gegenseite also einen Client. Das kann Siemens glaube ich noch nicht. Da steht auch nur ein Server zur Verfügung.



Das stimmt nicht. Die S7-1500 kann auch OPC UA Client sein. Bei der S7-1200 weiss ich den aktuellen Stand nicht.


----------



## KLM (2 Juli 2020)

Kann sein, mein Stand zu Siemens ist etwa ein Jahr alt.


----------

